# New Berserk anime movie to be released in January 2012!



## 7stringsofdoom (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn't find out 'til just recently that they were making a film series to cover the entire manga. I loved the original anime, so it's great to see that it will finally have a conclusion. It's gonna be awesome. 

You can watch the trailer here:


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah I was just coming in here to say I thought it was more a remake/reboot of the series since it ends earlier than the mangas, but I noticed what you said in the first sentence. 

I'm really loving the animation of this, and the entire series is badass so I'm obviously down for it


----------



## sakeido (Nov 17, 2011)

They are using three movies to do the Golden Age arc, and they are going to keep going after that.. sad part is, even if these movies catch up to the manga, there is STILL NO FUCKING ENDING. manga is on chapter 355 or something like that and in the best most optimistic case I can think of they have still 200 chapters left to go. Its taken about 21 years to get the 355 chapters already out finished... 

But I'm getting psyched up for this! Berserk is one of my favorite animes ever.. only recently got knocked from my top spot by Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, and that is chiefly because FMA actually has a beginning, a middle and an ending. I'm watching the original series right now with my brother and am reading the manga off and on. 

Seeing the Golden Age again will be nice especially if they add back in the stuff that was cut, like Skull Knight, Puck's first apperance, and Wyald. But I really want to see what they do with everything that comes after..


----------



## Explorer (Nov 18, 2011)

Agreed on the "no ending in sight" thing. Anytime there is the opportunity for a storyline to wander all over creation, with no destination already in place toward which one can develop a story, I always feel it will be like the sameness of shows like Inuyasha. 

Hmm. So now, do I spend my weekend and part of next Thanksgiving weekend working through FMA and FMA Brotherhood, or do I watch Deathnote?


----------



## sakeido (Nov 21, 2011)

There definitely will be an ending of some kind.. its just going to take forever to get there. That, plus I don't see how Guts and his party could possibly win. But y'know.. 

I'd recommend Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood over the original FMA series and Death Note. Death Note kicks a TON of ass, but FMA:B kicks more. Death Note gets kinda crappy after about.. episode 22? I think it is. One of the worst storytelling decisions ever made imo. Brotherhood doesn't have that problem.


----------



## Static (Nov 21, 2011)

fucking psyched for this.Love the anime.


----------

